# Shipping a Car to U.S.



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi all. We're considering heading back to the U.S. soon. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience shipping a car they bought in Dubai to the U.S. I did a search and found lots of threads about going the other way, but nothing from Dubai to U.S.

I'd like to know if it's possible, how much it costs, if you can recommend a shipper, if it's a paperwork headache, etc.

The car is a Ford Escape, 2012 if that figures into your advice.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Are you sure?
Would it not be easier to sell here - then buy equivalent car in USA.
Shipping cost would largely be the same for a Ford Escape or a Rolls Royce - but shipping cost as a percentage of car value would be much higher on the Ford.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure. Just trying to see if it's worth it. I really like the car, it's very low mileage, and almost paid off. I'm hoping the advice I get here will help me make the decision.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I know Americans who have looked into the topic. 

The problem is that shipping a car bought overseas into the US requires having the car officially checked out by an approved garage and if the car doesn't meet US emissions specifications (amongst others) then the car needs to be upgraded by the garage before you're allowed to drive it. 

Apparently it's very expensive so no one does it. 

Cars bought in the US then imported to Dubai are fine to take back.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

To answer your question:

#1. It almost 2x the cost to go back to USA than to ship from USA to UAE

#2. If it is GCC spec it is not worth it unless by some miracle you can get a letter from the Manufacturer stating that your GCC specs meet or Exceed those of the USA. 

#3. Chances are your Speedo is in Km/h only and that will automatically negate the above possibility. There are also bumper and lighting requirements that can be a huge pain such as Daytime Running Lights, Amber Reflectors, etc. Emissions are also different and in most cases the tuning of the car can be changed via the DME but you MAY also need NA catalytic converters. 

So based on the above, your car would need to be shipped to USA and modified by an approved shop for performing the changes to make it compliant, it also must be done within a certain amount of time otherwise your car must be exported or destroyed.

All this hassle for a Ford Escape? worth it? Also chances are you will lose any/all warranty and service agreements.

---Now if your car is USA spec, then you will have no issues shipping it back other than the inflated shipping costs!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

justlooking said:


> Hi all. We're considering heading back to the U.S. soon. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience shipping a car they bought in Dubai to the U.S. Thanks in advance for any advice.


 
Hi Just looking,

I am sorry to blow your dreams in having your car shipped to the US. It is not really possible because the US has specific regulations about car specs unless you are planning to spend tons of money in the process which is unrealistic.

One of the conditions to have your car accepted in the US is the dealer to confirm that your car complies with US standards. It is highly unlikely that they would do that here. Frankly, I doubt GCC built cars comply with US standards.

If you bought your car in Dubai (US specs) you can get a letter from the dealer in the US to confirm that it was originally built to US standards. It will be re-checked and if it does not comply you will have to alter your vehicle to comply or it will be destroyed.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I wouldn't say it was my dream to ship my car back- just checking out the possibility. Looks like I'll sell it here and buy a new one when I get to the U.S.


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

try this site movemiddleeast dot com
my mate shipped his jeep to Houston


----------

